# This Season's Baby Albino Death Adders!



## Sdaji (May 27, 2011)

The albinoes are breeding! I didn't catch anything being born unfortunately, but I took these pictures when they were probably around 5-10 hours old. As you can see, there is an incredible amount of variation (yes, all these are albino, all have red eyes). Like albino Carpets etc they look much more dull when they are tiny babies (which is why you rarely see pictures of hatchling albino Carpets! But hey, I won't be so shy, it's cool to see them and how much they change  ).

I still haven't really worked out how to tell what a baby will look like as an adult, but it seems that generally the redder ones stay a rich red/orange and the duller ones become much more pale... but there is obviously much more to it than that and the adults vary as much as the babies. It's difficult to find any two babies which look alike.

Pretty exciting stuff! 

















And a couple of pictures of older ones for comparison (these might have been posted before, sorry!). I would love to be able to get a big pile of adults together to take variation photographs like the above ones!


----------



## Waterrat (May 27, 2011)

Oh, what a cohort, well done John, congrats!


----------



## slither (May 27, 2011)

very awesome mate congrats


----------



## malachi51 (May 27, 2011)

gorgeous!!! love death adders!!!! would love to add one of them to my collection one day!
*sigh sadly though it will never be, would have to get divorced first LOL*


----------



## euphorion (May 27, 2011)

stunning little guys! how big are the bubs when they are born? they look so tiny and adorable! thanks for posting awesome pics as always


----------



## SamNabz (May 27, 2011)

Congrats Sdaji, must be stoked mate.


----------



## sd1981 (May 27, 2011)

absolutely awesome hatchies, you must be very proud, will you be selling these at all & approximate prices???


----------



## Sdaji (May 27, 2011)

malachi51 said:


> gorgeous!!! love death adders!!!! would love to add one of them to my collection one day!
> *sigh sadly though it will never be, would have to get divorced first LOL*


 
You say that like it's something other than a bonus! 

Yep, it's pretty exciting!  I'm still not over just how much variation comes out of a single clutch! 

Shooshoo: They're roughly 18cm long (I'm just guessing, I can't remember measuring!) at birth. Pretty small. The albinoes are pretty good feeders though, and they grow quickly... very lucky to have the albinism pop up in good animals


----------



## dottyback (May 27, 2011)

awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 27, 2011)

Congrats John .
Never see enough pics of these beautiful elapids.
cheers
Roger


----------



## pythrulz (May 27, 2011)

Well done thats a rareity how much would one be worth just curious same with a lot of others


----------



## Morgwynn (May 27, 2011)

I don't think I'd be game to own one, but gosh they're cute as babies! Congrats, you must be thrilled!


----------



## SYNeR (May 27, 2011)

Wow, stunning. I'd love a death adder.


----------



## Chris1 (May 27, 2011)

grats on the bubs, theyre really cute, but that adult is amazing!!
drools


----------



## longqi (May 27, 2011)

Kindacute

But that first word in their name discourages me just a tad


----------



## KingSirloin (May 27, 2011)

Do the little ones have fangs long enough to penetrate skin? Do owners handle them? I like to be able to interact with my pets and some of my pythons love my attention, like they know I'm friendly and affectionate towards them. But I would like to know if elapids can show the same 'respect' to their owners...lol


----------



## jinjajoe (May 27, 2011)

Awesome..... they look great.......


----------



## malachi51 (May 27, 2011)

Sdaji said:


> You say that like it's something other than a bonus!


 
Only been married 2 years, so still classes as a newlywed, not at that stage of thinking just yet, although some days he really tries my patience LOL


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 27, 2011)

Hot, mate!


----------



## wranga (May 27, 2011)

well done. is it true the albino adders arent good feeders?


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 27, 2011)

They are just beautiful. You must be proud of those bubs 

I admit have a soft spot for death adders even though I know only too well that they are capable of literally ending my life


----------



## veenarm (May 27, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> They are just beautiful. You must be proud of those bubs
> 
> I admit have a soft spot for death adders even though I know only too well that they are capable of literally ending my life



So are cars everytime you cross the street 

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Fantazmic (May 27, 2011)

Sdaji they are absolutely stunning......and as you know I am too much of a 'hands on' person to ever own one !! But they are beautiful and I can appreciate them !! Best wishes for the bubs and may they all grow into beautiful Death Adders admired by all !!

Elizabeth


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 27, 2011)

wow these are amazing i want one


----------



## Kyro (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful sight Sdaji, congrats


----------



## LizardLady (May 27, 2011)

wranga said:


> well done. is it true the albino adders arent good feeders?



Umm, cut and paste from an earlier post from Sdaji to Shooshoo... "The albinoes are pretty good feeders though, and they grow quickly... "

I think this means they're "pretty good feeders"...!

Heartiest congrats to you young fella!  They are truly beautiful animals, and absolutely adorable babies, well done!

Enjoy the little tykes!

(we'll expect a thud one day when you come off the clouds! :lol

Congrats,
Carolyn


----------



## Khagan (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful and deadly, that's a hot combo =p.


----------



## -Peter (May 27, 2011)

Yes, very dull looking babies as you say. If life could always be that dull...
Nice work your doing there.


----------



## snakes123 (May 27, 2011)

Wow they look great, especially those adults  if you don't mind me asking, how much are they worth?


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 27, 2011)

thats the cutest yet freaky scary thing i have seen in a while all look like rippers congrats


----------



## cadwallader (May 28, 2011)

Thats awesome adders are the only albino i like may be contacting you when im out of uni
good work


----------



## gozz (May 28, 2011)

They are very nice....


----------



## -Katana- (May 28, 2011)

*breaths deeply into a brown paper bag and mumbles.....*

They are very nice....


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (May 28, 2011)

Awesome! Congratulations. You must be thrilled to bits.
cheers
Joy


----------



## Sdaji (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! 

Sorry to take a while to respond to PMs! I'll get back to everyone ASAP. There were a few questions in there, I'll answer those in here too... again, ASAP!

I saw a feeding question in the thread. They feed just as well as the hets, and these are pretty easy to get feeding by Death Adder standards. I still haven't had to force or assist feed one, and they've all started on unscented, thawed pink mice. It's quite lucky really that the albinoes popped up in a litter which weren't tricky feeders. It has made the whole project a lot nicer not having to frig around with nasty feeders :lol: Obviously some are more piggy than others, but once they've had about 10 feeds or so most are very piggy :lol: Some will stop feeding during winter, especially the males, but no different from the hets or 'normal' Death Adders.

I've often been asked if they are still venomous or if they behave differently, etc etc, but the only two differences I can tell between the albinoes and their 'normal' siblings is the colour (obviously  ) and the albinoes being less tolerant of bright sunlight (not that I take them into sunlight much at all). As far as I can tell their eyesight is normal. They certainly respond to movement in the same way as their siblings, and you can see their pupils contracting and dilating according to light levels, just as the hets (or any other Death Adders) do. The albino Carpets are said to be better handlers... I can't say I've been able to see any difference with the Adders, but I suppose I could say that as far as I know, no albino Northern Death Adder has ever bitten anyone, so they have a perfect handling record so far  :lol:

(Please don't test it)

When they're hungry and they see you they lure just like normal, which I find really funny since they are brightly coloured :lol: 

Oh, someone asked if the babies have fangs large enough to get through your skin... yep! They do. Unless you're allergic to them the babies won't bother you much though... please don't test it


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 30, 2011)

Well done John, they are real crackers mate.


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 30, 2011)

_please don't test it _

I for one wouldn't dare try to see if even a baby death adder would have enough venom to make me ill let alone kill me. If it were me, any venomous animal would be treated with utmost respect, and no compromises made in any way, considering that venomous animals, like any animal, can turn on you and bite you and in many cases unexpectedly.


----------



## varanus (May 30, 2011)

Stunners. Congratulations.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 30, 2011)

great looking albinos !!! 

lucky !!!!!!


----------



## woody101 (May 30, 2011)

any update pics on these little cuties


----------



## K3nny (May 30, 2011)

love how they look like orange gummy worms


----------



## Sdaji (May 30, 2011)

Thanks again 



woody101 said:


> any update pics on these little cuties



I'm pretty slack with the camera these days, but I'll see about getting more pictures in the not too distant future 



K3nny said:


> love how they look like orange gummy worms


 
Haha! They really do look quite yummy! I still get urges to taste them sometimes! The older ones look like custard and toffee and pineapple and stuff, I'm sure they'd taste the same as any other snake, but I can't help but think if I licked one it would taste like lollies or something :lol:


----------

